# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Old Sourdough recipe for: "Gourmet BEAN GLOP"

## Sourdough

How to make Bean'Glop: brown 1 1/2 cups of chopped garlic, add four (One Pound) cans of "Bush's" Baked beans, add one 19 oz. can of "Nalley's original Chili, add two cups of "La' Costena" pickeled Jalapeno's, and one cup of the juice from the jalapeno jar, cook at simmer (250 to 300 degrees) on wood stove 24/7 till sick of eating Bean'Glop, add water before going to bed, add more contents as there becomes room. If you find a 1/2 can of beer in morning pour it in. Yummy in the tummy for breakfast lunch and dinner, and in-between.
__________________
 :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

Rick, that super cracked me-up, very funny. He just needs a flame coming out the "Back'door"

----------


## Rick

Nothing on this earth is more healthy or more fun that a good belly laugh. It does remarkably good things inside the brain. Glad I offered up a chuckle.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

You guys are evil.......I love it.

----------


## hunter63

Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot, nine days old............

Just like our ancestors.

----------


## crashdive123

*Bean Glop Good!*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

That should be high on your list of SHTF scenarios, SD.

----------


## Rick

Some things are uncontrollable. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEbvD...eature=related

----------


## Rick

Seriously. It can't be controlled. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=761Du...eature=related

----------


## Sourdough

The stuff really is very good, and it is always ready to eat.

----------


## crashdive123

I do believe you are correct.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8U0H...eature=related

----------


## BENESSE

> The stuff really is very good, and it is always ready to eat.


Very convenient when you need to clear some brush on the spur of the moment.

----------


## Rick

There are some physical considerations to anyone that eats beans 24/7 laden with garlic and jalapenos. About the third day, I would suppose, there will be a hole all the way through you that you could drive a semi through. Any resemblance of a tush has long since disappeared. If you're lucky, your butt will form a callous.

----------


## crashdive123

Or spakle the walls. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> There are some physical considerations to anyone that eats beans 24/7 laden with garlic and jalapenos. About the third day, I would suppose, there will be a hole all the way through you that you could drive a semi through. Any resemblance of a tush has long since disappeared. If you're lucky, your butt will form a callous.


Never, ever make a post like this again late at night.  I'm going to have nightmares.

----------


## Rick

Fair warning for anyone that might be in the kitchen thinking, "Yeah, that sounds pretty good." That's just a smidgen away from "Hey ya'll, watch this".

----------


## Sourdough

After it has cooked a while it is not hot or spice. It is just great baked beans.

----------


## Sourdough

OK, Think of it as "REAL'MAN" food.

----------


## BENESSE

Or bachelor food.

----------


## crashdive123

Although I may make mine a little different, there's nothing like a pot of beans simmering on a cold winter day.

----------


## Sourdough

> Although I may make mine a little different, there's nothing like a pot of beans simmering on a cold winter day.



Plus you don't waste time on a ice cold outhouse seat......trust me.....as the cable guy say's, "GET'R Done".... :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## pete lynch

I wondered how the beans would turn out (or turn into) after seven days on the stove. 
Cooked some up yesterday afternoon; they'll be gone after tomorrow.
I only cook beans about a pound at a time.  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

And in other news... A Thundering Herd of Attack Geese made their first retreat in the face of a most vicious storm force "Beanado" Alaska has ever known. Tail feathers singed, the Geese just made it out. :EEK!:

----------


## nell67

> Although I may make mine a little different, there's nothing like a pot of beans simmering on a cold winter day.



Crash,may I remind you,that you live in FLORIDA??? You know nothing of cold winter days,all those past memories are just that,memories!

But the pot-o-beans are still good no matter where you live!

----------


## crashdive123

Hey!  It's gonna be in the 80's today.  A fella could get a chill.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

After 32 years of marraige I can't eat "Real Man Food" anymore. I see what my bachelor friends eat and there is no way! I know a guy that made a banana pie for a church potluck. When finished he cramed it in a jar and took it to church and wondered why no one wanted his pie. Bean Clop? Sounds delicious... Have you considered a new name for it?

----------


## RangerXanatos

I would eat the Bean Glop while it is fresh.  After a couple of days with it still on the stove, I'd be catious as to what stuff has gotten into it.  Yes, heating the food up would kill the bacteria, but if it got cold enough for some gram-negative bacteria to start colonizing, it wouldn't matter if you killed the bacteria, it would still not be fit to eat as the bacteria will release the endotoxin after it has been killed.  That is why some people will feel worse after being given antibiotics for certain infections.

But if it was prepared fresh, I'd eat the fool out of it.  The thicker the better!

----------


## Sourdough

The last batch cooked for three weeks, no problems.

----------


## RangerXanatos

History shows us that it was and is something done with not so many side affects, but I wouldn't want to take the chance.  The original recipe does sound delicious, though.

----------


## Sourdough

> History shows us that it was and is something done with not so many side affects, but I wouldn't want to take the chance.  The original recipe does sound delicious, though.


This is a test run of living on my survival food, Baked Beans & Sardines are what I have the most of, and want to reduce quantity of. Plus I'll know I CAN do if I ever have to do it. Kind of a Boots in the field kind of thingie.

----------


## Rick

RX - Putting food on the fire and leaving it there has been an age old practice. It's not the same as cooking and reheating without the use of refridgeration, which is a no-no. But leaving it on the fire and adding to it was a common practice especially in Colonial America.

----------


## Old GI

With the cooler weather arriving, my wonderful bride made a crockpot full of bean slop.  Oh, you mean Glop; nevermind. :Helpsmilie:

----------


## RangerXanatos

Ok, my thoughts were that perhaps the fire would go out, and there might be a couple of hours without any heat.  It would have to take a lot of wood to keep it going 24/7, right.  Anyways, the constant temperature would kill any bacteria.  In lab, we also have to flame the mouth of tubes and bottles in which we are going to use for different bacterias.  Not only is this to kill and foreign bacteria, but it heat the air and rises.  This causes like a mini affect and keeps foreign material from falling down into the tube or bottle.  I suspect that the constant fire would do much of the same thing.

----------

